
Can you recommend a solid SMS sending service? - oalders
I&#x27;m looking into implementing SMS sending into a web app.  Can anyone recommend a service with a good history of uptime and delivery?  I don&#x27;t have to send a lot of messages, but they do have to get there.
======
davismwfl
I totally agree Twilio is awesome and I turn to Twilio first whenever this
comes up. However, I have found that depending on the Country you are sending
messages to you may have to look at other services. e.g. Twilio isn't very
reliable in some Countries as well as their pricing can be higher depending on
volume.

So just to give you another option I have personally used you can check out,
[https://www.nexmo.com/products/sms](https://www.nexmo.com/products/sms).
Nexmo did better as far as reliability in messages delivered and costs for a
project I did which required a lot of messages overseas. This is a few years
back but I'd check them too if you are outside of or are sending SMS outside
the U.S.

~~~
oalders
Thanks very much for this. I'll need to be sending to a lot of countries
outside the US, so I'll have a look at nexmo as well as Twilio. I appreciate
it!

------
wonderofworld
[https://www.twilio.com](https://www.twilio.com) until the wheels fall off.

~~~
oalders
Thank you!

------
ahmedalsudani
Twilio is probably what you're looking for.

~~~
oalders
Thanks!

